

One of these three vehicles will be NASA's spacecraft of the future - personjerry
http://www.vox.com/2014/8/23/6056873/commercial-crew-nasa-spacex-boeing

======
Gravityloss
No love for NASA's MPCV (The spacecraft formerly known as Orion)?

[http://www.nasa.gov/exploration/systems/mpcv/](http://www.nasa.gov/exploration/systems/mpcv/)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_%28spacecraft%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_%28spacecraft%29)

